# beim trail bauen Skelette finden???!!!!



## jojorider (8. März 2015)

Hey wollte bloß mal wissen, ob ihr beim Trail bauen auch ab und zu auf Skelette stoßt.
Ich muss mich danach immer ein bisschen überwinden weiter zu bauen ;-)


----------



## MikeGa (8. März 2015)

Hoffentlich aber keine menschlichen?
Hase oder Ratte macht nix, ab nem Reh wirds schon komisch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (8. März 2015)

Ne menschliche nicht  aber da war neulich so ein nagetierschädel und danach iergend ein großer Knochen. Dafür hab ich jetzt ne schöne line durch die (kleine) schlucht bzw. Tiefen graben oder wie mans nennt


----------



## Wayne_ (8. März 2015)

Stell dich nicht so an, als Kinder haben wir mit den Tierschädeln im Wald gespielt. Geheimwege damit markiert oder das Baumhaus geschmückt.
Die Jugend von Heute..


----------



## jojorider (8. März 2015)

Und wie hieß das spiel


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

ist zwar nicht beim Trailbauen aber ...


----------



## JulH (9. März 2015)

Verbau die Skelette doch einfach. So'n Drop aus Oberschenkelknochen macht doch was her!
Und bei der Gemeinde würd ich mal nachfragen, ob du überhaupt aufn Friedhof nen Trail baun darfst
 Geile Frage


----------



## Wayne_ (9. März 2015)

jojorider schrieb:


> Und wie hieß das spiel


Kindheit, gibt's leider nicht für X Box 

Aber mal im Ernst, was willste hören? Wenn du einen Knochen findest, nimm es wie ein Mann. Bau dir halt nen Reifenheber daraus oder sammel ne Zeit lang und dann bau dir nen Northshoreelement oder so.


----------



## noocelo (9. März 2015)

umfrage fehlt


----------



## BikeMike81 (9. März 2015)

Wir haben als Kinder auch Knochen und Skelettteile gesammelt und unsere Waldbuden damit geschmückt  Ist doch nichts dabei - in einem normalen Wald liegt sowas überall.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. März 2015)

Knochen von ein Skelett hatte wir noch nicht bei uns aber mindestens 100kg Schrott und eine Schuhsohle aus alten Fahrrad reifen.

Schaut mal bitte rein . . . ---> http://www.crew-2010.de/Fundsachen.htm

Unser Highlite war und ist noch immer ein Versteinerte Seeigel und andere dinge die wie versteinerte Knochen fragmente, die laut Stadtteil Geologin und Archäologin bei uns nicht selten sind und kein Geschichtlichen Wert dastellen.

Wenn aber richtige Knochen gefunden werden ist es doch ein nettes mitbringsel für den Hund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojorider (9. März 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> Kindheit, gibt's leider nicht für X Box
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, was willste hören? Wenn du einen Knochen findest, nimm es wie ein Mann. Bau dir halt nen Reifenheber daraus oder sammel ne Zeit lang und dann bau dir nen Northshoreelement oder so.



Besitze keine Konsole ;-). Hab ja schon ein viel besseres hobby 
Ist das Holz was im Wald so rumliegt eigentlich für nen northshore brauchbar (wenn man keine Motorsäge hat)? Ich hab nämlich evtl. vor northshore drops in die Schlucht zu bauen oder so


----------



## BikeMike81 (10. März 2015)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Knochen von ein Skelett hatte wir noch nicht bei uns aber mindestens 100kg Schrott und eine Schuhsohle aus alten Fahrrad reifen.
> 
> Schaut mal bitte rein . . . ---> http://www.crew-2010.de/Fundsachen.htm
> 
> ...



Da sind ja ein paar tolle Sachen dabei, der Turm hätte bei mir auch einen besonderen Platz bekommen!


----------



## fntms (10. März 2015)

Richtige 'Skelette' noch nicht  Aber mir wird auch ein wenig flau, wenn man sich durch nen halb verwesten Hasen schaufelt … Dann doch lieber was kuscheliges ohne Fell finden.


----------



## Bener (10. März 2015)

Mein Bruder hat mal im Plönder See, wenn ich micht irre, beim Hechtangeln nen Oberschenkelknochen "gefangen"... Incl. Kripo, Aussage, genauem GPS-Log usw... Als Mitarbeiter wurde das natürlich auch als kurze Notiz in der "Rute&Rolle" erwähnt...


----------



## Schildbürger (16. März 2015)

Ich hatte als Kind mal ein Katzensklett geborgen, das wollte ich eigentlich zusammenkleben, aber meine Mutter war davon gar nicht begeistert. Und so musste ich es wegschmeißen.


----------



## BikeMike81 (17. März 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich hatte als Kind mal ein Katzensklett geborgen, das wollte ich eigentlich zusammenkleben, aber meine Mutter war davon gar nicht begeistert. Und so musste ich es wegschmeißen.



Zusammenkleben? Das hätte sicher richtig fies ausgesehen  Muss grad an Körperwelten denken... Uargh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (17. März 2015)

Ja, das Skelett war wohl komplett und sah echt gut aus. Schade drum. Zu der Zeit habe ich viel Modellbau gemacht das wäre eines geworden...


----------



## fntms (18. März 2015)

… außerdem hätten sich die herrenlosen Sidewinder-Raketen im Maßstab 1:54 todschick dran gemacht!


----------



## BikeMike81 (18. März 2015)

fntms schrieb:


> … außerdem hätten sich die herrenlosen Sidewinder-Raketen im Maßstab 1:54 todschick dran gemacht!


Katzenskelett mit Raketen dran, der Alptraum jeder Nager-Kolonie!


----------

